# New feeling and I'm really scared.



## nikie (Jan 3, 2020)

So, my name is Niklas and I'm 19 years old from Finland. I used to be working out many times a week and I was in extremely good shape and life felt good last summer and early autumn. I had horrible tooth pain that I had been hiding from my parents and I was taking painkillers. One weekend the pain was so bad that I had to go to the dentist without and appointment. I was super scared and I felt like I wouldn't see tomorrow for some reason. I had to wait around 3 hours at the dentists office before getting in. My whole body was shaking and feeling cold. I finally got called in and they got my wisdom tooth out super fast. I felt happy and relieved. They told me not to exercise for few days. (I was used to working out around 5 times a week) I got home and watched some Netflix for few days because I had nothing else to do. After 3 days I noticed that my heart rate was around 80 when I was just sitting down. I got really worried about myself because I couldn't understand what could be wrong. I rested few days more and it just didn't go away. I went to the gym because I thought it was just some kind of stress. After jogging slowly for a bit, I noticed that my heart rate was already at 150 but I wasn't out of breath or anything. That freaked me out and made me feel dizzy (probably because of anxiety). I went to a doctor next day and took some tests like EKG and everything was according to them. For some reason I didn't believe it. I've been crying few times because it feels like I can't get over this obstacle and working out is a really important thing for me. The dentist appointment happened on October 2nd and I'm writing this post on 4th of January. I've worked out only 2 times in that time. Lately I've been avoiding even carrying grocery bags to not raise my heart rate. I have been checking my pulse at least every 10 minutes. I've also been avoiding going out with friends even if it's just a lunch. I haven't really been able to complete my high school courses because I have been absent a lot. My anxiety has been getting worse and worse. I have an anxiety disorder and I've experienced panic attacks before. I used to take meds for that but I stopped around one and half years ago because I felt like I was ready. I've experienced depersonalization before when getting a panic attack but next day I've felt normal again. Last Sunday (29th) I was on a walk with my father and I got a panic attack. This time I experienced depersonalization and derealization and it didn't go away. Since then I've been feeling like my body is not mine and whole world is just something my head made up. I've been feeling like I'm going crazy or something. My parents are supportive but they don't really understand how I feel, which I understand completely. Right now I feel hopeless because I don't know what to do. Should I just try to ignore all this and is there anyway to do a "reality check" to remind myself that this is real? Thanks in advance.


----------



## nikie (Jan 3, 2020)

Right now DR is feels really horrible. I wake up and I don't know if everything is real and it makes me panic alot.


----------



## nikie (Jan 3, 2020)

Does anyone know if there is any kind of medication for this? I just started taking serotonin 2 days ago.


----------



## santi123 (Jan 4, 2020)

I wouldn't recommend serotonin medication, yet. In most cases, I normally look at the worse case scenario in taking a medication that could be possibly be prescribed by a doctor or not. Playing with the brain is very fragile, especially through medications. Taking Serotonin could eventually lead to serotonin syndrome, the result's of that is, restlessness, confusions and a high level of anxiety. Or, worse case scenario is, increase the chances of Parkinson's disease or suicidal thoughts as mood swings are severe.

What you're trying to avoid is high level of anxiety because that is what dp/dr is, a defense mechanism provided by our brain in order to protect us from high level of anxiety. The medication could, however, be positive or negative effect, depending on your genetical structure, age and etc. (But be careful)

There are many medications out there that many people have tried, like; Fluoxetine and anti-psychotic. And I am too, very curious in finding a solution like everyone here in this community, but we have to be cautious in what we take as our condition is rare and the intake could have consequences.


----------



## nikie (Jan 3, 2020)

I had to go a doctor 3 days ago because feeling unreal made me panic so much that I couldn't stop shaking and I was just so so scared. The doctor assigned me serotonin medicine and some oxazepam for the panics. Those haven't really helped me.


----------



## nikie (Jan 3, 2020)

Doctor gave me oxazepam but it doesnt help because my thoughts are still in my head


----------



## Cedric (Jan 10, 2020)

Hey,

It's important to first realize that DPDR is not dangerous and you'll get out of it just fine. It's just a defense mechanism against stress and anxiety so when that's gone you'll start feeling normal soon.

The cure is, strangely enough, just to not worry about it and forget it exists.

Good luck!


----------

